# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Εναλλαγή γραμμής σε ISDN

## kanenas3

Γνωρίζει κανένας πως μπορείς να πας από τη μια γραμμή στην άλλη; Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι στις περιπτώσεις που κάποιος υπάλληλος μιλάει με κάποιο πελάτη και θέλει να τον δώσει σε μένα να γυρίζω στην δεύτερη γραμμή, χωρίς δηλαδή να χρειάζεται να ξανακαλέσει ο πελάτης.

----------


## sdikr

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν με ενα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο,  αλλιώς μέσα στο manual  έχει το παρκάρισμα και ανακτηση γραμμης,  ριξε του μια ματιά

----------


## hedgehog

Κοίτα εδώ

----------


## kanenas3

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## bomberb17

Εγώ έχω ένα siemens ISDN τηλέφωνο και η εναλλαγή της γραμμής γίνεται με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού... Πιθανόν να γίνεται και στο δικό σου (αν είναι βέβαια ISDN τηλέφωνο)

----------

